# Stacey's Buck



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Just some pictures of him where he is all dry and fuzzy. :thumb:














































In this picture you can see how part of his face is silver(Like a white blaze on a horse)... would you call that a moonspot? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

not sure about the moon spot....but that is one stocky....handsome kid there......what a looker.......Stacey should be very happy with him....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a little HAM!!! He is sure to be one handsome Buck!

Not sure about the moonspot, still learning about those :wink:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not sure if he is exactly right for Stacey, you may have to send him this way. :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Nah I get him in july when I get to Pa


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I am already in PA, first come first served. :slapfloor:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I like that color... beautiful little dude.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty color...nice lil guy...congrats Stacey!!  

I don't know a lot about any breeds; except Pygmy know a lot bout them, so don't take my word on it; but I don't think they are moonspots. Not sure though...

He's a nice lil guy!! Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, what a beauty!! That's one handsome looking buckling!!  You got a good one Stacey!! But I don't think that is a moonspot, he is definatley colorful though!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Nah I get him in july when I get to Pa


you can breed to him but you cant have him :shades:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

k that'll work :greengrin: then I wont have buck musk near the milk parlor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

name help!

His sire is God's Love Farm Zorro so I wanted to do Pheonix Rising Farm Legend of Zorro BUT it is to many letters :sigh: So I figured I could crunch it and I got this Pheonix Rising Farm Legend OfZ but that doesnt look cool. SO the other Zorro movie is Mask of Zorro so we could do Pheonix Rising Farm MaskOfZorro but what do I call him?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Zippy


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Rory. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

um i kind of wanted it to stay with the name......

should I call him Mask (seems odd) or Zorro (dad's name) or "Z" :shrug: or maybe just Zor :scratch:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Zed? Jr? Zorro work provided you dont have daddy at your farm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No Zorro lives in Mass


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

If you apsolutly insist on not naming him Bob's goat, then we like Z.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Then why not just call him Zorro.  Sticks with his registered name.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I like Zorro (sp?) or Z.

BTW, I only say Z after the Cavs player Z... :slapfloor: 

I like Zorro...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

He's beautiful! Congrats Stacey!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I like "Z" :thumb:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

He's a buff little guy and a real looker. Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pheonix Rising Farm Zeplin


Pheonix Rising Farm zoom


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If you want to stick with MaskOfZorro as the reg'd name, I'd just use Zorro as his call name. 

But I really like Pam's suggestion of Zeplin


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

if you gonna go with Zeplin please make sure it's Zeppelin =] 

Assuming you mean the rigid airship.

I like Zorro or Zed though! You could definitely call him Zed for short


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah I picked up on the spelling too and went to right it the ... err ... right way lol but then I thought Zeplin looks kinda little and cute, just like him!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats with the new buckling!!! :clap: 

I'm not very good with names...but you could call him Moz or Mazo. :shrug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

EMO is a good name *hides now* I have been haven trouble with names myself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> if you gonna go with Zeplin please make sure it's Zeppelin =]
> 
> Assuming you mean the rigid airship.


 LOL :ROFL: I didn't realize that at the time....but now..... :doh: :help:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He's beautiful!!! :leap: Congratulations Stacey!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

He's a handsome dude! I think "Zee" is a great nick name.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAWWWW... He is ADORABLE!! (sorry I am noticing this post so late  )

I like "Z" ... either way he is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Jr - but it will probably be 'Z' or 'Zee'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that sounds good stacey..... :wink: either will work :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on him. Name options looking good. :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey!!! I like Z or Zee. Try XCaliber! I have ended up calling him X-Cal. Why I don't know.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok I thought this was a cute picture of him I got tonight. Kinda Set up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yea......he's a stud..... :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

He's nice!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

he is a cutie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats my boy 

Jitterbug X Zee = beautiful babies :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

What a handsome lil fella!


----------

